# Diamond Tetras



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

can someone tell me about them? and can they live with bettas?

Im trying to figure out what I want to put in my 20G long...

I dont know the water PH or anything. All i know is its hard water


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are pretty peaceful, should be fine for a betta, as long as you have a good school of 6+.
Might wanna look into the water hardness though, most tetra don't do too well in it.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Diamonds are okay in medium hard water, but not harder than 12 dGH. As for temperament, I haven't read anything that says they are especially nippy, but it is a good idea to keep a group of more than 6 as 6 is the bare minimum. Here is some more information: Diamond Tetra (Moenkhausia pittieri) Profile


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw those at the pet store the other day and wondered what they where, They are very pretty.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I know. I was like Oooooo Shiny Fishies....
The only place I have ever seen them was at a petco in Rutland, Vermont and thats like an hr from here


----------

